# NDRA Drag & NOPI Show - Cordova, IL 6/5-6/6



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

NDRA Drag Race & NOPI NATIONALS Car Show Show Series - Cordova Dragway Park, Illinois June 5-6.
NOPI comes to Cordova for the first time.

All Nissan's are Invited!!! Separate Asian Division in the Car Show.

All the Crazyness, NOPI TV and World Class Sport Compact Drag Racing.
Car Show - 5 big winners $600 each
Anyone can race. $4500 - 8 class Street car race. Open session all weekend.
All the details at NOPI.com
Anyone interested in going?


----------

